# Seiko Monster Crown And Stem.....



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi all, I was wondering, hypothetically of course, if someone was stupid enough to dissolve the apparently not stainless steel crown and stem of his beloved BM, in a failed attempt to blacken the case with a chemical bath.............how would one go about obtaining a replacement?









(25 quid wasted on a bottle of Stainless Steel Blackener....stripped the watch down first, put the bits in the solution...case, bezel and back are untouched, bracelet is patchy and ruined, crown and stem dissolved....black monster owner left feeling a little stupid.....hey ho)

So, are spares available for this model? Namely crown and stem?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

There is a company I've recently been told off that should be able to provide you with one.

However it's a commercial link, so I can't post it here. Mail me at "my nickname" @hotmail.com and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Don't worry you're not alone , thinking an Aquastar crown would be 100% Stainless it went into the nitric acid to remove a piece of broken stem stuck in the threads . Apparently the tube is chrome plated brass


Yes I remember


----------



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

Strange_too: thanks, you should have mail









Rondeco: its a sharp learning curve for me....turns out the case is full stainless, but the bezel is a cast alloy with steel content as is the bracelet....both are pretty much toast now....hey ho! At least I've got a unique monster now









Cheers all!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

swissvintagewatches said:


> strange_too: thanks, you should have mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing as yet, but I'll check again in the morning. They do bezels and bracelets too. If you want to change the colour, have you thought about getting it bead blasted?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

No email has arrived. However looking at your post count, if you get up to 50 I can PM you with the details.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

No email has arrived, so if you can post me an email address I'll get in contact.


----------



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

Probably some residual stupidity on my part....









Could you perhaps try my username at ntlworld dotcom? Thanks in advance,


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

swissvintagewatches said:


> Probably some residual stupidity on my part....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you missed the underscore. Anyway email sent.


----------



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

What a star! Complete movement including crown and stem on its way!! We can rebuild it!!

One ugly monster will soon live!

Thanks again, H, much appreciated!


----------



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

Complete movement arrived, have used the crown and stem, the melted monster lives!!

I'm wearing it as a daily reminder of what not to do to one of your favourite watches....

Thanks again!!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

swissvintagewatches said:


> Complete movement arrived, have used the crown and stem, the melted monster lives!!
> 
> I'm wearing it as a daily reminder of what not to do to one of your favourite watches....
> 
> Thanks again!!


Glad to hear it arrived OK. I'm waiting on a case and bezel from them, that I'm sending for PVDing


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

swissvintagewatches said:


> Complete movement arrived, have used the crown and stem, the melted monster lives!!
> 
> I'm wearing it as a daily reminder of what not to do to one of your favourite watches....
> 
> Thanks again!!


I'm not intending to rub it in, but why mess around with your _favourite_ watch? Surely you would prefer a watch with a blackened case to begin with? Each watch of the poor-man's quality brigade, across the brands, seems to possess it's own unique styling - the monster being a stainless steel finish, against a choice of possible face colours. I can imagine it looking cool in black, but this is the kind of work, if done at all, I would have thought, best left to a professional. Perhaps you could pick up a second Diver Monster to customise and experiment with?

As to the crown and stem being of different metals, I do know that in general engineering practice, two closely fitting components may often comprise brass and steel. Because of both the susceptibility of steel to corrode and the variance of heat-expansion between the two metals, the brass and the steel will not become jammed together.

But as to the stupidity of it all - We've probably all had the urge to customise our things, at some point in time. It's a perfectly natural part of owning aesthetic objects, I suppose. Just always be sure to mess around with the 'old one' first.

Hope your monster is okay now, with it's new parts...

Kind Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Mind you, having read what you've done, I should be interested to see a picture of your 'dirty Monster'. It could be an interesting piece, so long as it's working okay now. Please post some pics.

Doctor V


----------

